# OT- Students ordered to apologize for basketball chants



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> LAKE OSWEGO -- Chants by fans at a weekend basketball game between Lake Oswego and Lincoln high schools have led Lake Oswego to order apologies to its visitors.
> 
> As Lincoln senior Omar Leary stepped to the free throw line a crowd of Lake Oswego High School students began chanting, "You can't read!" When Leary attempted another free throw, students yelled in unison, "Sixth-year senior!"
> 
> ...


http://www.kptv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3047068


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

doin' lake oswego proud!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

My school (Jesuit) had the same thing when playing at Wilson. 

The chants were:

"Where's my wall-et"
"Grand Theft Au-To"
"Is he strapp-ed""

I think we did the 5th year senior chant too. We all had to talk about the issues in our english class the next week and discuss why we were such a-holes. 

:clown: 

Administration was at the game and they were so pissed. Whaddya gonna do, its high school crap.

No different from the chants against Hillsboro and Aloha about how they were farmers and pulled hay and all that stuff. And all the chants about Jesuit and how were the "Jesbians".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> My school (Jesuit) had the same thing when playing at Wilson.
> 
> The chants were:
> 
> ...


wait, we chanted that?

it's no wonder everyone thought wilson was lilly white. good god..



> I think we did the 5th year senior chant too. We all had to talk about the issues in our english class the next week and discuss why we were such a-holes.
> 
> :clown:
> 
> ...


aah yes, jesbians..is there n'er a cleverer nickname?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> wait, we chanted that?
> 
> it's no wonder everyone thought wilson was lilly white. good god..
> 
> ...


Nah, your chants were along the lines of:

Soap on a rope, etc....

Then we'd take out our wallets and car keys and wave them in the air. 

Good times.

:biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> The chants were:
> 
> "Where's my wall-et"
> "Grand Theft Au-To"
> "Is he strapp-ed""


In the interests of furthering my education, can you explain that last one? Is he strapped? 

Down? For cash? ???

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

barfo said:


> In the interests of furthering my education, can you explain that last one? Is he strapped?
> 
> Down? For cash? ???
> 
> barfo


Strapped with a "gat" (aka a gun). 

O-DAWG would be dissapointed with your lack of the language of da' hood.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> Nah, your chants were along the lines of:
> 
> Soap on a rope, etc....
> 
> ...



I never went to any of the sports events when I was at wilson. I had no school spirit. (altho if I was gonna go to a sporting event, it would've swimming..women in bathing suits? I'm there!)


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> I never went to any of the sports events when I was at wilson. I had no school spirit. (altho if I was gonna go to a sporting event, it would've swimming..women in bathing suits? I'm there!)


Well, you should have gone to a school with a good athletic program like Jesuit then. 

:banana:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Strapped with a "gat" (aka a gun).
> 
> O-DAWG would be dissapointed with your lack of the language of da' hood.


Thanks. Where I come from, da hood is what you lift to look at da motor.

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

3 quick points:

1. Kids learn their behaviour from their parents.

2. Present-day Lake Oswego is inhabited almost entirely by ex-Californians.

3. Apologies made under duress are meaningless.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> Well, you should have gone to a school with a good athletic program like Jesuit then.
> 
> :banana:


I wouldn't have cared then anyways. And the only reason I liked the swimming program was because of one of the swimmers. 

In my jr year, (when we had mods) I purposely made it so I would get into school after the time they had assemblies. (as in: if there were assemblies, my 1st class was the one right after them). So my JR year, I never went to any assemblies..

good times..good times..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> 3 quick points:
> 
> 1. Kids learn their behaviour from their parents.
> 
> ...


to steal a line from Bill Schonely...

"bingo bango bongo!"


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I was in something sorda like this. I went to an all Native-American HS in Salem. And we played a game in Monroe,Oregon. And they (even some of the adults) taunted us all night with the tomahawk chop, and chanting 1 little 2 little 3 little indian. It was something I've never experienced. Monroe,Oregon is easily the most racist town I've ever played in. And I've played in some pretty bad towns in South Dakota and Nebraska.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

This story really makes me sad. Not because I don't realize that high school students do stupid things like this. I do. 

It's that I remember what it was like to be a student at LOHS in the early 80's. When we won the spirit award at the 1982 boys basketball tournament. When you could hear a pin drop when the opposing team was at the free throw line. When stuff like what's being reported today was just not tolerated as a student at LOHS.

It's just too bad, IMO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> This story really makes me sad. Not because I don't realize that high school students do stupid things like this. I do.
> 
> It's that I remember what it was like to be a student at LOHS in the early 80's. When we won the spirit award at the 1982 boys basketball tournament. When you could hear a pin drop when the opposing team was at the free throw line. When stuff like what's being reported today was just not tolerated as a student at LOHS.
> 
> It's just too bad, IMO.


wouldn't you want to make noise when the opponent is shooting free throws?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

In the 70's back when the Beav's were an elite team my cousin Jerry was at OSU studying to be an electrical engineer and living in a dorm. I'm not sure which one. 

My family was gathered at my grandmother's house here in Kfalls one holiday night and the television was tuned to a live Beavers home game. My grandmother, God rest her soul, sat down to see if we could catch a glimpse of Jerry in the crowd.

Just as planned there was Jerry on national TV during a time out or visitors free throws holding up a big sign and chanting...

GO NADS GO NADS GO NADS GO NADS

I don't think Grandma was ever the same after that.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> wouldn't you want to make noise when the opponent is shooting free throws?


Not at LOHS. There was real pride in the fact that we gave the other team the "respect" not to have to taunt them when they were at the free throw line.

In some respects, I'm sure it created even more pressure for the other players - after all, if they missed, they couldn't blame it on the crowd.

It was really cool. A player (boy or girl) would miss the first free throw, the LOHS students would go nuts in cheering for a few seconds, then go totally silent again once the ball was back in the player's hands for the second free throw.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Storyteller said:


> Not at LOHS. There was real pride in the fact that we gave the other team the "respect" not to have to taunt them when they were at the free throw line.
> 
> In some respects, I'm sure it created even more pressure for the other players - after all, if they missed, they couldn't blame it on the crowd.
> 
> It was really cool. A player (boy or girl) would miss the first free throw, the LOHS students would go nuts in cheering for a few seconds, then go totally silent again once the ball was back in the player's hands for the second free throw.


I guess it doesn't work for me. I like yelling my booty off,trying everything possible to get them to miss. Would I give Kobe and the Lakers the respect of being quiet during their ft's...HELLL HAWWW! :banana:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

QRICH said:


> I was in something sorda like this. I went to an all Native-American HS in Salem. And we played a game in Monroe,Oregon.


I believe your high school was in my high school's league for a while, QRICH. I remember playing Monroe in basketball--I can't remember if it was in a tournament or where--and wasn't overly impressed.

Plus, James Monroe seemed like a real ******* from what I've read of him.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If we lost:
It's alright, it's ok, you will work for us someday.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Really? I played in 2A Tri-River. The same league Josh Davis (76ers) played in.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Xericx said:


> And all the chants about Jesuit and how were the "Jesbians".


Oh come on, that's a great chant. It was lovely bouncing the Jesbians from the Chiles Center on Thursday. :banana: 

Fight, Rams of Central, On To Victory!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> Oh come on, that's a great chant. It was lovely bouncing the Jesbians from the Chiles Center on Thursday. :banana:
> 
> Fight, Rams of Central, On To Victory!



:curse:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

QRICH said:


> I was in something sorda like this. I went to an all Native-American HS in Salem. And we played a game in Monroe,Oregon. And they (even some of the adults) taunted us all night with the tomahawk chop, and chanting 1 little 2 little 3 little indian. It was something I've never experienced. Monroe,Oregon is easily the most racist town I've ever played in. And I've played in some pretty bad towns in South Dakota and Nebraska.



Chemawa I presume?

Did you know an instructor by the name of Doug Peterson?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

when I was in the PIL the two worst crowds were Madison and Jefferson.....

When I was playing JV ball my sophmore year, a guy on my team got a quarter chucked at him in a game a Madison....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Loudest fans in the PIL are Lincoln I have to say.

They are also the most annoying by far. That said, they have great school spirit. Wilson fans have great spirit too.

The best home crowd award though for Basketball in the PIL for me goes to the Lady Demo fans. Some of the most respectful and best fans in all the PIL go to the Jefferson Girls home games. They even have a section for Jefferson Women Alumni to sit, and boy do they get loud! It's a much different story for the guys though...

Anyway, for the topic at hand.

I honestly think what Lake Oswego fans did was down right disgusting. It's probably a good thing we actually ended up not getting on the air for that game on Saturday. I would have lambasted the crowd on the air.

It's things like this that will make me an anti-Lake Oswego fan for the rest of my life (No Offense Storyteller. I know you know better.)

Some people should just be flogged, especially racist morons. I *hate* racist people.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

QRICH said:


> Really? I played in 2A Tri-River. The same league Josh Davis (76ers) played in.


We've discussed where you went to High School before in PMs, I believe. I played in the same league as Salem Academy, as well. I'm several years older than you and Josh, though.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Parkrose didn't have a whole lot of school spirit. Especially in football, seeing that we had a losing streak that lasted roughly 10 years (not joking)... 

But, I will say that I saw my Broncos beat Freddie Jones and the Barlow Bruins my freshman year of high school on their own court. Best game I've ever been to.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Two things...

Don't blame these chants on the parents. We have several people here with LO ties. Did any of your parents teach you to brag about being well-off and better than others? Neither did mine. When I moved to LO in sixth grade (early 80s), it was the kids who talked crap like that There was already a reputation around.

Second, why does this have to be racist? Sure, I see how you can read racism into it but it's not a done deal. Last I checked, most people considered the Portland Public Schools to be substantially inferior to Lake Oswego's school system. Besides, aren't there black kids on LO's team?

Not saying it was right and I do think because of the potential racist interpretation, an apoligy was definitely warrented.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I went to school at Parkrose also Sheed. Back in the day when both the football and basketball prgrams were respected. I played on the state championship team in 1982. And was a member of the football team in the last year the scool went to the playoffs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I went to school at Parkrose also Sheed. Back in the day when both the football and basketball prgrams were respected. I played on the state championship team in 1982. And was a member of the football team in the last year the scool went to the playoffs.


holy bucket of bolts, mediocre man..you're old!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I remember a football game vs Jesuit my senior year at Glencoe. Then entire Glencoe student section showed up with soap on a roap around our necks. That was fun!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I went to school at Parkrose also Sheed. Back in the day when both the football and basketball prgrams were respected. I played on the state championship team in 1982. And was a member of the football team in the last year the scool went to the playoffs.


So were you there when John Jaha was there or was that David Douglas?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I grew up in Lake Big Ego graduated from LOHS in 1993. My parents still ive there, as does my sister. My Niece is in the Girls Basketball Program.

My whole life I'v efelt that the communty has been judged with and outside jeolous mindset. People act lik peopl of Lake O are something they are not, purely ouyt of jeolousy of the perceived money that is there. Not everyone in Lake O is welathy, so it's really an unfair assesment.

But....Things have changed. I definately perceive a "We're better than everyone else" Mentality stemming fromt he community. That sickens me. And that's coming froma person who is very proud of my old High School. 

Apparently Upper class is turning into very little class.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I grew up in Lake Big Ego graduated from LOHS in 1993. My parents still ive there, as does my sister. My Niece is in the Girls Basketball Program.
> 
> My whole life I'v efelt that the communty has been judged with and outside jeolous mindset. People act lik peopl of Lake O are something they are not, purely ouyt of jeolousy of the perceived money that is there. Not everyone in Lake O is welathy, so it's really an unfair assesment.
> 
> ...


thats because you left the gated community..thats traitorous pal!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I went to school at Parkrose also Sheed. Back in the day when both the football and basketball prgrams were respected. I played on the state championship team in 1982. And was a member of the football team in the last year the scool went to the playoffs.


Fellow Bronco, eh? It's nice to know I'm in good company. When I was there (2001 Grad) our basketball teams were usually boarderline playoff teams. As for football... we hadn't won a game in roughly 8-10 years until we were moved to a different conference.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> thats because you left the gated community..thats traitorous pal!


HA!!!! I didn't even live in a neighborhood there!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I grew up in Lake Big Ego graduated from LOHS in 1993. My parents still ive there, as does my sister. My Niece is in the Girls Basketball Program.
> 
> My whole life I'v efelt that the communty has been judged with and outside jeolous mindset. People act lik peopl of Lake O are something they are not, purely ouyt of jeolousy of the perceived money that is there. Not everyone in Lake O is welathy, so it's really an unfair assesment.
> 
> ...



I think there definitely is a stigma attached Lake Oswego.....I went to one of the poorer schools in Portland but had friends that went to Jesuit, Lake Oswego and Wilson.....I had to hear a lot of pot shots about how my school was poor and in the ghetto etc. etc.

Thats why I think high school is so lame...Just because you live in a certain area and go to a certain school people will generalize the school as a whole to be a certain way when really its not.....


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think there definitely is a stigma attached Lake Oswego.....I went to one of the poorer schools in Portland but had friends that went to Jesuit, Lake Oswego and Wilson.....I had to hear a lot of pot shots about how my school was poor and in the ghetto etc. etc.
> 
> Thats why I think high school is so lame...Just because you live in a certain area and go to a certain school people will generalize the school as a whole to be a certain way when really its not.....


I seem to believe schools, communities, etc get generalizations for a reason. It's usually true for the most part.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Scout226 said:


> I seem to believe schools, communities, etc get generalizations for a reason. It's usually true for the most part.


Not in all cases....Sounds kinda like your from LO.....


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Not in all cases....Sounds kinda like your from LO.....


Don't take it personal Zagsfan. I didn't mean it to be. Nope, I'm originally from Tigard. I don't remember all the sports stuff and all the rivalries. I went to a few football games but I stopped playing sports once I hit HS and wasn't into the pride thing. Heck, I didn't even go to my prom.

What I'm trying to say is, generalizations are just that. For a general population of something. You said you went to a poor Portland school and all your friends from Jesuit, LO, and Wilson made fun of it. Well, they came from more of an upper class, and obviously showed they were snobs to some degree. With your school, maybe a lot of kids were from poor families, etc. I don't care, but lets say 7 out of 10 kids the generalization holds true.

An example, my daughter went to a decent school, but if someone started ripping on it saying kids can't speak english, this, that, etc.. I'd have to say, "yup".. It might not hold true for everyone, but it would probably be true for a good portion of it. I've been away from Oregon a long time and not up with LO, but I'm guessing my neighborhood now is on par with that. It my short time here, I've heard some generalization about snobs, etc. And you what, I can agree with it. There are a lot of people here like that. No big deal. I'm not that way and a lot of others aren't either, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> So were you there when John Jaha was there or was that David Douglas?



John Jaha went to David Douglas and was I believe a year or two older than me. 

In fact on of my claims to fame is that I struck Jaha out on three straight pitches........He can't hit a knuckleball to save his life.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> holy bucket of bolts, mediocre man..you're old!



The important thing is though that I still look fabulous, and there is no denying that.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> John Jaha went to David Douglas and was I believe a year or two older than me.
> 
> In fact on of my claims to fame is that I struck Jaha out on three straight pitches........He can't hit a knuckleball to save his life.


Hah, thats funny.....

That was probably back when Kent Bottenfield was at Madison.....

Tom Trebelhorn use to coach there as well.....


----------

